# OT - Frozen cars



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

I know this is off topic but I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I looked hard and I know there has to be an LT in there somewhere.

Frozen Cars


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PGibbons _
> *I know this is off topic but I thought y'all would get a kick out of it. I looked hard and I know there has to be an LT in there somewhere.
> 
> Frozen Cars *


Yep...looks like Michigan.....That had to suck!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The way they are squatting i would say they are going to need new springs and shocks. Time for a big heater to thaw them out.:lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

great picture
At least they have AAA 

Looks like a very unhappy porsche and a VW.... 

Thats gotta hurt!!


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

but look a the savings you get from not heating these areas! i hope this was a total failure of the heating system, not stupidity. if it was, i hope their insurance will cover and not be passed on to others in a rate increase.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd hate to see their water bill. I doubt insurance would pay it.

Mark


----------

